# Any serious cooks here ???



## senior chef (Mar 18, 2022)

Are there any serious cooks on Senior Forums ? I'd like very much to regular chats with you. Perhaps an exchange of ideas and recipes ???


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 18, 2022)

Not a serious one, but I do like the eats.
I'll be watching this thread to pass on any good lookin' recipes to my lady.....


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 18, 2022)

I'll be watching for ideas too.  Been cooking for 54 years but I kind of make my recipes up as I go.  I also have lots I use that I know by heart.  I may have some ideas too.


----------



## Jan14 (Mar 18, 2022)

I’m not a serious cook, however I would love some ideas, tips etc.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 18, 2022)

Not a serious cook either; I just make up my recipes as I go.  lol   I do ask my sister Lucy for tips on how she prepares certain recipes.  She is one stinking good cook.  Oldest sister doesn't cook; hasn't cooked much due to the stroke.


----------



## Devi (Mar 18, 2022)

There is a fairly new member, @pkuchnicki
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/hello-everyone.69375/

"I have posted some topics here on artisan bread and roasting your own coffee beans.  I love doing the DIY thing on any number of subjects.   Will likely post something on making your own sausage.  Mostly anything home-made tastes better (or you wouldn't continue doing it), so that's what I do."​


----------



## senior chef (Mar 18, 2022)

Recipe for making your own Italian Sweet Sausage.
1 lb quality ground pork
1 TBLSP crushed and chopped fennel seeds. (tip: put fennel seeds on a chopping board. heavily wet the seeds and let rest 2 minutes. THEN chop as finely as you like)
1 tsp paprika
1 tsp sugar
3/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp basil
1/4 tsp ground white pepper
1/2 tsp anise seed
1/4 tsp red pepper flakes
1 TBLSP powdered milk
2 TBLSP water

Combine all of the above and chill 12-18 hours.
If you have access to cleaned pork intestines, (check with your butcher) you can run the sausage mix thru your sausage attachment on your stand mixer, then you can make links. Otherwise,
you can just make BULK sausage. Lightly fry until cooked.
Goes GREAT on pizza.


----------



## Flarbalard (Mar 19, 2022)

@senior chef,

What does the powdered milk do for the sausage?


----------



## Lee (Mar 19, 2022)

Guess I am the type of cook/baker that likes recipes that do not require exotic ingredients that you pay extra $$$ and then never use again or they go bad. I consider myself good, not excellent in the kitchen. I'll give myself a 7 out of 10

Ricardo is one chef I like to follow. Most stuff I have in the pantry. The one from New York, Ina something or other I pass over.

But I will keep an eye on this thread


----------



## old medic (Mar 19, 2022)

senior chef said:


> Are there any serious cooks on Senior Forums ? I'd like very much to regular chats with you. Perhaps an exchange of ideas and recipes ???



The 1st question.. we have been know to drive a few hundred miles to attend Dutch Oven cooking groups, serious enough? 
Storie of a chicken at our house...
On Tuesday I took a whole chicken, rubbed with rosemarie based spice blend under the skin, spicey blacken rub on the skin and stuck in the rotisserie.
Served with grilled green beans and roasted potatoes. Stripped and the leftover carcass went into the Insta-pot with some veggies and became 4 Qts of broth.
Last night I made a chicken pot pie in a Dutch Oven over charcoal. Still have some left to make chicken salad for the DW lunch next week.

If you have access to cleaned pork intestines, (check with your butcher). 
As kids, part our job during butchering was to clean out the intestines. learned from my great grandmother.. But rather buy my casings now.
We make ours using half venison and ground pork butt.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 19, 2022)

Any serious cooks here ??? My wife is seriously hot.​


----------



## senior chef (Mar 19, 2022)

Flarbalard said:


> @senior chef,
> 
> What does the powdered milk do for the sausage?


Powdered milk acts as a flavor binder/enhancer.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 19, 2022)

Flarbalard said:


> @senior chef,
> 
> What does the powdered milk do for the sausage?



wondering the same thing here?

and powdered as to liquid, why's that?

I've always liked to cook.  Should have gone to culinary school, instead of joining the Merchant Marines...


----------



## senior chef (Mar 19, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> wondering the same thing here?
> 
> and powdered as to liquid, why's that?
> 
> I've always liked to cook.  Should have gone to culinary school, instead of joining the Merchant Marines...


Perhaps liquid milk works as well , but using powdered milk happens to be the way I was taught.


----------



## Flarbalard (Mar 19, 2022)

senior chef said:


> Powdered milk acts as a flavor binder/enhancer.



Senior Chef, Thank you.  

I have a question for you as a professional.  What would you consider to be the most important thing for a home cook?  I'm leaving it pretty vague on purpose.


----------



## senior chef (Mar 19, 2022)

Flarbalard said:


> Senior Chef, Thank you.
> 
> I have a question for you as a professional.  What would you consider to be the most important thing for a home cook?  I'm leaving it pretty vague on purpose.


I'd probably have to say, keeping prodigious notes and your own cook book of your recipes.  We often learn as much from failures as we do with successes. 

One of my favorite tips for cooking delicious steaks is to pull the steak out of the frig 1-2 hours BEFORE grilling.    Not to worry, that is not enough time for bad bacteria to take ahold of.


----------



## charry (Mar 19, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> I’m not a serious cook, however I would love some ideas, tips etc.


I’m a useless cook, so, yes please ideas here too please…….


----------



## senior chef (Mar 19, 2022)

charry said:


> I’m a useless cook, so, yes please ideas here too please…….


It's never too late to start learning. look up any recipe you have an interest in and work from there. my advice would be to start with a simple recipe.  

the biggest mistake "useless cooks" make is often cooking at too high a heat AND cooking it too long.  Nothing worse than dried out, tough chicken.


----------



## Kika (Mar 19, 2022)

I used to be fairly serious when cooking for family & friends.  Now it's just me, so I I'm not serious at all.  I love to try to get back into cooking again.


----------



## Jan14 (Mar 19, 2022)

senior chef said:


> I'd probably have to say, keeping prodigious notes and your own cook book of your recipes.  We often learn as much from failures as we do with successes.
> 
> One of my favorite tips for cooking delicious steaks is to pull the steak out of the frig 1-2 hours BEFORE grilling.    Not to worry, that is not enough time for bad bacteria to take ahold of.


What is your favorite way to prepare steaks?


----------



## senior chef (Mar 19, 2022)

Tip for home cook. When making a roast beef, sear the outside in a heavy frying pan BEFORE baking. Turn the heavy frying pan to med high heat. Let it get hot. Then add a splash of veg oil and sear all sides of roast BEFORE baking at a medium oven heat. 300-325 F is a good place to start. Obviously, the size of the roast determines the length of roasting time. 

Tip: buy a "instant read" thermometer and use it to measure the internal temp of the roast. 
140 F = medium rare.  160 F = medium.  Anything beyond that is waaaay to much.


----------



## senior chef (Mar 19, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> What is your favorite way to prepare steaks?


On my charcoal grill. 
I have just ordered a rotisserie kit and I'll be doing whole chickens on my charcoal grill. 
Tip: tie the legs together and do the same with the wings. If using B-B-Q sauce, don't use it until chicken is nearly done. The sugar in the BBQ sauce will burn if you put it on too soon.


----------



## Jace (Mar 19, 2022)

Think I was a "pretty good" cook when cooking for the family...
That got passed to my daughter...who's a fantastic cook.
Cooking Has changed over the years...sorta vegeratarian.
Don't eat red meat...
Have found recipes to suit...nothing fancy...healthy.


----------



## charry (Mar 20, 2022)

senior chef said:


> It's never too late to start learning. look up any recipe you have an interest in and work from there. my advice would be to start with a simple recipe.
> 
> the biggest mistake "useless cooks" make is often cooking at too high a heat AND cooking it too long.  Nothing worse than dried out, tough chicken.


I don’t eat fish or meat ! …but good advise, if I had the time lol


----------



## senior chef (Mar 20, 2022)

Well, I didn't get quite the response I'd hoped for.  I was hoping that a few people might contact me and we could exchange ideas.

So, maybe I'll just post the occasional recipe.
Any specific interests ?


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 20, 2022)

senior chef said:


> Any specific interests ?


How 'bout your recipe for Scotch Broth?

Had some in a quaint little place in Victoria, in the early 70s
That soup made me wanna fall down and scream

Haven't found that taste since


----------



## senior chef (Mar 20, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> How 'bout your recipe for Scotch Broth?
> 
> Had some in a quaint little place in Victoria, in the early 70s
> That soup made me wanna fall down and scream
> ...


I must admit,  I don't recall ever making Scotch Broth. Perhaps that's because mutton is not widely available in the U.S.  I'm sure there are many "foreign" recipes I've never made.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 20, 2022)

senior chef said:


> Are there any serious cooks on Senior Forums ?


I am quite proficient at cooking frozen things in the microwave... does that count?  Probably not.

I do however enjoy eating good food and reading your recipes and good cooking advice.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 20, 2022)

How about a recipe to make Alfredo Sauce?  I buy it in jars but it doesn't taste that great and I bet home made would be really good.


----------



## senior chef (Mar 20, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> How about a recipe to make Alfredo Sauce?  I buy it in jars but it doesn't taste that great and I bet home made would be really good.


There must be literally hundreds of Alfredo Sauce recipes. It is all a matter of personal taste.
This is mine.

1/4 cup butter.
1 cup heavy cream.
2 LARGE crushed and chopped garlic cloves.
1+ 1/2 cup gruyere cheese.
2 TBLSP grated Romano cheese.
3 TBLSP FRESH parsley, chopped semi-finely.

Over LOW heat, melt butter.
Add heavy cream and at a LOW simmer, heat for 4-5 min.
Add crushed and chopped garlic.
Add gruyere cheese and stir until melted completely.
Add Romano cheese. Stir well.
Add chopped fresh parsley. Stir well.

Increase or decrease amounts depending upon the number of guests.

Boil the amount of Fettuccine you will need for your guests. 
Pour sauce over the boiled fettuccine and toss well. Some people like it cooked ala dente. 
Serve immediately, preferably on warmed plates.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 20, 2022)

I'm French trained and our business was a food formulating company.  
Be glad to help if  I can.  What kind of recipes are you interested in?


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 20, 2022)

senior chef said:


> There must be literally hundreds of Alfredo Sauce recipes. It is all a matter of personal taste.
> This is mine.
> 
> 1/4 cup butter.
> ...


Thanks so much.  I'm going to try it.  Sounds really good.


----------



## Lethe200 (Mar 21, 2022)

You might want to check out the Cooking forum on GW. A couple of folks there - not all of them, but about half - are serious foodies.

Check out the long thread on "DD in Marseille" - John Liu's daughter (they are both extremely good cooks) is currently on a college exchange program in France and enjoying herself very much: Living and cooking in France. John started in the Kitchen forum, remodeling his home to fit a 60" Blue Star range which I envy him for! 

Hope this is allowed - here's the link to it: GardenWeb Cooking Forum. (note - I linked John's thread separately as it's been a while since he posted last. He has a busy life and tends to post in "bunches" when he has free time.


----------



## caroln (Mar 21, 2022)

Would it be okay just to ask you for advise on certain things?  Like, why can't I keep the breading on anything?  It either falls off in the pan or when I cut into it, it's just all falling off on the plate.

I'm sure this isn't what you were intending when you posted this, but it would be a great service to us "not so good" cooks!


----------



## mrstime (Mar 21, 2022)

I don't really cook anymore, I buy a lot of already prepared foods at Costco. Freeze it all. We also go out to eat a lot.


----------



## senior chef (Mar 21, 2022)

caroln said:


> Would it be okay just to ask you for advise on certain things?  Like, why can't I keep the breading on anything?  It either falls off in the pan or when I cut into it, it's just all falling off on the plate.
> 
> I'm sure this isn't what you were intending when you posted this, but it would be a great service to us "not so good" cooks!


Certainly, I would be ok with people asking advise.

RE: breading that STICKS.
1st, use paper towels to dry the meat.
If you are breading, say, a culet, dip it in an EGG WHITE wash. NO YOLKS. Rub it in a tad.
THEN, press in the bread crumbs. Let the cutlet rest for10 min or so, before frying.

If deep frying chicken, I always follow a strict set procedure..
1st, dry the meat with paper towels.
2nd dip it in your favorite FLAVORED flour. AND press in well. Let rest a few minutes.
3rd, dip in egg wash.
4th, dip it in flour again and press it in well. Let rest for 10 minutes or so.
5th, Heat oil to 350 F. The deeper the better. Fry chicken in a HEAVY cast iron pot. The cast iron will retain heat much better than a light-weight pot. DO NOT OVER CROWD THE POT.

Cooking deep fried foods at home requires a completely different method than that used in restaurants. Restaurants, obviously, use high powered deep fryers. And those fryers can deal with much more food than you can do at home. So, when cooking at home, I never cook more than 3 pieces of chicken at a time.
I keep the oven on low temp and I place a small sheet pan WITH A WIRE RACK in the oven. As the chicken pieces are done, I transfer them to the oven.

Tips to keep the oil HOT while cooking.  (350 F is best)
Pull the chicken out of the frig at least 30 minutes before frying. Super cold chicken will cause the oil temp to drop dramatically.

Strictly following these steps will result in a breading/coating that sticks every time. NEVER , EVER DRAIN ON PAPER TOWELS. THAT CAUSE THE MEAT TO STEAM AND IT WILL PUSH THE BREADING OFF.

Happy frying.


----------



## senior chef (Mar 21, 2022)

Liberty said:


> I'm French trained and our business was a food formulating company.
> Be glad to help if  I can.  What kind of recipes are you interested in?


I am interested mostly in: Chinese, Italian, some French, Mexican and, of course down home American. But, as something in particular grabs my interest, I'll do other cuisines.

I used to do a lot of baking, especially breads,  but now that I have no one to cook for, I've cut waaay back.
These days , I still do a nice crusty Italian bread. Occasionally,  a few baguettes. But , as you know, making baguettes at home is a tad tricky because a good baguette requires a steam injected oven.


----------



## caroln (Mar 21, 2022)

senior chef said:


> Certainly, I would be ok with people asking advise.
> 
> RE: breading that STICKS.
> 1st, use paper towels to dry the meat.
> ...


Thank you!  I'll follow your advise the next time I fry and let you know how it turned out!


----------



## senior chef (Mar 21, 2022)

caroln said:


> Thank you!  I'll follow your advise the next time I fry and let you know how it turned out!


Yes, please let me know and if you have any problems at all, perhaps I can help.
PS: the egg WHITES act as a "glue".


----------



## Liberty (Mar 22, 2022)

senior chef said:


> I am interested mostly in: Chinese, Italian, some French, Mexican and, of course down home American. But, as something in particular grabs my interest, I'll do other cuisines.
> 
> I used to do a lot of baking, especially breads,  but now that I have no one to cook for, I've cut waaay back.
> These days , I still do a nice crusty Italian bread. Occasionally,  a few baguettes. But , as you know, making baguettes at home is a tad tricky because a good baguette requires a steam injected oven.


Yes, the breads love steam.  Next time you make a bread thing, try throwing 1/4 cup of water into the oven right before you put the bread in. 

Let me know any special kind of recipes you'd like to have and I'll forward you some.
My "signature" dishes are all French, though...lol. Love other cuisines though, too.


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 22, 2022)

Learned to cook from my  mother but  some how I missed learning how to cook meat.
We no longer have home grown beef,, seem to eat lot of chicken.

That said,, what do you two professional cooks  think of  air  fryers, instant pots,, the new? smart oven?
Son  got  himself a pellet  grill ,,liked the idea of pre programming it  to  cook that he bought a 'smart oven'.

He is an adventuress cook/baker, tries  seasonings  that I never tried.


----------



## senior chef (Mar 22, 2022)

Sliverfox said:


> Learned to cook from my  mother but  some how I missed learning how to cook meat.
> We no longer have home grown beef,, seem to eat lot of chicken.
> 
> That said,, what do you two professional cooks  think of  air  fryers, instant pots,, the new? smart oven?
> ...


I have never used any of the above.  So, I have no opinion.
PS: I just bought a new rotisserie. Now I have to alter my charcoal grill. As soon as the weather gets a tad warmer, I'll be doing BBQ whole chickens.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 22, 2022)

Sliverfox said:


> Learned to cook from my  mother but  some how I missed learning how to cook meat.
> We no longer have home grown beef,, seem to eat lot of chicken.





Sliverfox said:


> That said,, what do you two professional cooks  think of  air  fryers, instant pots,, the new? smart oven?
> Son  got  himself a pellet  grill ,,liked the idea of pre programming it  to  cook that he bought a 'smart oven'.
> 
> He is an adventuress cook/baker, tries  seasonings  that I never tried.


Sous Vide is a good way to cook your meat.
https://www.bonappetit.com/collection/sous-vide

  As far as the new type appliances - air fryers are basically smaller, more portable convection ovens, instant pots  are just slightly lower PSI pressure cookers. The smart ovens are made to connect to other devices, if desired, and to take the guesswork out of cooking different foods.

Most of us that were pro "trained" just use the basics...lol.


----------



## senior chef (Mar 22, 2022)

I am definitely an old fashioned type guy. When I 1st started my training, 1963, everything was done the old fashioned way. Steaks were done on a long gas broiler and Prime Rib was roasted in the oven. 
If a customer(s) ordered their steak rare to medium, they could get their meal within 10 -15 minutes from the time the waiter dropped off the order. Normally, the waiter would wait until the customer was nearly finished eating their salad before he gave the order to the broiler chef. If the customer ordered their steak well done ( GRRR ! ) he would drop of the order sooner. 
Some customers like to linger over drinks and the waiter would hold off bringing the salad or appetizer. Thus, it might be an hour or so before the customer got the entree. 
So, that said, I love real fire, smoke and the aroma of charred meat. A well trained broiler chef could tell the doneness of the steak, simply by poking it with his finger.


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 22, 2022)

I think part of my problem with cooking  was    my husband was never on time  coming from work.
He worked in the timber  business, cutting / skidding  timber  .
Even after going to work in the steel mills, he worked another job.

So  meat was over cooked .
Or if he was early,,any food that was fast  ,, got made.

As he used to say  steak became pot pie , stew topped with biscuits.

We ate a lot of venison as he was a hunter.
Made stuffed heart,,  made venison jerky.


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 22, 2022)

senior chef said:


> Are there any serious cooks on Senior Forums ? I'd like very much to regular chats with you. Perhaps an exchange of ideas and recipes ???


YES....  I can make something out of a few things I have in the freezer and pantry.  One example:  Organic Cream of chicken, Frozen peas and carrots, Shrimp, organic chicken broth - season to taste with black pepper.


----------



## senior chef (Mar 23, 2022)

Liberty said:


> Sous Vide is a good way to cook your meat.
> https://www.bonappetit.com/collection/sous-vide


Liberty,
I rather curious about Sous Vide.  How does that work in a restaurant ?  
As you know, a restaurant can not always predict how many customers are going to show up on any given night. 
So, how does Sous Vide work if the cooking process takes hours ? I can't see customers waiting that long.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 23, 2022)

senior chef said:


> Liberty,
> I rather curious about Sous Vide.  How does that work in a restaurant ?
> As you know, a restaurant can not always predict how many customers are going to show up on any given night.
> So, how does Sous Vide work if the cooking process takes hours ? I can't see customers waiting that long.


There are various ways to take the food out of the bag when needed.  Many restaurants from casual to upscale - like the French Laundry - do use it although they usually don't "broadcast it"...lol.  This article might help.  Think its one of those "try it and you will know how to incorporate it into your menu and meal time traffic volumes" - know it saves prep time and really helps with cleaning issues:

https://pos.toasttab.com/blog/on-the-line/restaurant-sous-vide-cooking


----------



## senior chef (Mar 24, 2022)

Liberty said:


> There are various ways to take the food out of the bag when needed.  Many restaurants from casual to upscale - like the French Laundry - do use it although they usually don't "broadcast it"...lol.  This article might help.  Think its one of those "try it and you will know how to incorporate it into your menu and meal time traffic volumes" - know it saves prep time and really helps with cleaning issues:
> 
> https://pos.toasttab.com/blog/on-the-line/restaurant-sous-vide-cooking


Liberty,
I read through the entire article , but it does not say how Sous Vide works in a restaurant. 
If, for example, you have just started up a steak house. Your 1st Saturday night is coming tomorrow. You don't know how many customers you might have. Nor do you know what they will order.
So, if your menu has, say, a 1" thick Filet Mignon how do you proceed to get ready ?  What time do you plunge the filets in the water bath ? How many do you prep ?  
You see the problem ? I'd have absolutely no idea of how to proceed. 
I don't mean to be dense, but it seems like it would take many hours in that water bath to make a thick filet mignon cooked medium .


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 25, 2022)

I wouldn't call myself a 'serious' cook, but I like to think that I'm reasonably competent.  I make a point of, whenever possible, to always cook from scratch with fresh ingredients.  I despair sometimes when I see supermarket shelves stacked with jars of sauces, but I can't find fresh herbs and spices.

Tonight I'm cooking "Stamppot" , a Dutch dish made with potatoes mashed with a vegetable such as kale, and usually served with smoked pork sausage or ham.  I do buy the  sausage, but grow our own potatoes and kale (and several other vegetables).


----------



## Oris Borloff (Mar 25, 2022)

senior chef said:


> Liberty,
> I read through the entire article , but it does not say how Sous Vide works in a restaurant.
> If, for example, you have just started up a steak house. Your 1st Saturday night is coming tomorrow. You don't know how many customers you might have. Nor do you know what they will order.
> So, if your menu has, say, a 1" thick Filet Mignon how do you proceed to get ready ?  What time do you plunge the filets in the water bath ? How many do you prep ?
> ...


Senior Chef,

Have you ever visited the Cheftalk.com site?  Lots of professionals there, I'm sure someone could give the information you're looking for.


----------



## senior chef (Mar 25, 2022)

Does anyone besides me cook larger amounts of certain dishes and then freeze the leftovers ?
Yesterday, I made a 4 portion of baked Swiss Steak and then after I'd eaten my fill, I froze 3 individual portions. 
My typical freezer contains: Chicken Tetrazzini, Beef Burgundy, meatloaf , Chili con carne, and pizza slices


----------



## Kika (Mar 25, 2022)

senior chef said:


> Does anyone besides me cook larger amounts of certain dishes and then freeze the leftovers ?
> Yesterday, I made a 4 portion of baked Swiss Steak and then after I'd eaten my fill, I froze 3 individual portions.
> My typical freezer contains: Chicken Tetrazzini, Beef Burgundy, meatloaf , Chili con carne, and pizza slices


I do that often.  Right now my frozen cooked food is:  meat loaf, pasta fagioli (without the pasta) chicken parm, Italian beef. All frozen in individual portions.


----------



## senior chef (Mar 25, 2022)

Kika said:


> I do that often.  Right now my frozen cooked food is:  meat loaf, pasta fagioli (without the pasta) chicken parm, Italian beef. All frozen in individual portions.


Good for you.  
When going shopping or to the Dr., I often come home too tired to cook. It's nice to have frozen meals ready to heat and eat.


----------



## Kika (Mar 25, 2022)

senior chef said:


> Good for you.
> When going shopping or to the Dr., I often come home too tired to cook. It's nice to have frozen meals ready to heat and eat.


I do it basically because it is difficult to cook for one.  When I cook, I intentionally make a lot to freeze and to share pints of soup with an elderly neighbor. (She really is elderly compared to me.  I'm 75 and she is 20 yrs older and in great shape)


----------



## senior chef (Mar 26, 2022)

Recipe: Chicken Tetrazzini
easy and fast to make 

This is my own variation on the classic Italian dish.
Needed: oval shaped Au Gratin dishes. AND a toaster oven. set to both bake and broil.
Serves 2-3 persons, depending upon amounts used.

2 medium boneless, skinless chicken breasts. Cut into pieces aprox the size of the last joint of your thumb.
2/3 cup of cubed ham. Cut into pieces aprox a tad larger than dice. (I use "Cook's Ham steak")
1 small can of sliced mushrooms
2 cans of Campbell's Cream of Mushroom soup.
1 can of milk , use soup can from above. (if not on a diet, 1/2 and 1/2 is optional). adds extra richness.
1 Extra large bay leaf
3 TBLSP of grated parmesan cheese.
a very, very light sprinkling of ground WHITE pepper.
salt to taste
2 TBLSP dry sherry (optional)
*******************************************
Spaghetti pasta for the number of people you are serving.
Grated Mozzarella cheese

Heat a lg frying pan on med-low. When up to temp, add a splash of veg oil.
Toss in chicken. Do NOT brown but cook them through.
Add ham steak cubes.
Add sliced, drained mushrooms.
Add 2 cans of Mushroom soup and 1 can of milk.
Turn heat down very low.
Add large Bay leaf.
Add grated parmesan cheese.
Stir well.  
When mixture is slightly bubbling, taste for salt . Add, if you like a tad more salt.
Very, very lightly sprinkle on WHITE pepper. Taste as you add. You'll want  a very slight "heat" to the sauce.
At a very low simmer, cook for 20 minutes. 
Cover and let rest 1 hour to blend in the flavors.
REMOVE BAY LEAF.
At suppertime, add 2 TBLSP dry sherry. 
Stir well and keep a very low heat. As some of the liquid evaporates , add more milk.
**************************************************************************
cook your spaghetti pasta. I recommend cooking it al dente.
Drain pasta well. 
Place pasta in au gratin dishes.
Spoon sauce and chicken over the pasta. Around the edges, spoon extra sauce.
Sprinkle on the grated Mozzarella cheese and run under the HOT broiler until cheese STARTS to slightly brown. ("kinda like cheese on a pizza)  KEEP A SHARP EYE ON THE CHEESE. IF YOU WALK AWAY, CHEESE WILL BURN.
Put finished dish on a dinner plate and serve immediately.


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 11, 2022)

Any hints  for baking  a ham for Easter?
Finally found the one I used,,once.

Brown sugar, Dion mustard ,, can of Coke Cola,, put all in baking bag,, 350 ,2 & half  hours.


----------



## senior chef (Apr 11, 2022)

Sliverfox said:


> Any hints  for baking  a ham for Easter?
> Finally found the one I used,,once.
> 
> Brown sugar, Dion mustard ,, can of Coke Cola,, put all in baking bag,, 350 ,2 & half  hours.


Looks good. I'd probably score the ham and insert whole cloves were the scores meet.


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 11, 2022)

Thanks,, forgot to mention  ham is spiral cut .


----------



## caroln (Apr 14, 2022)

caroln said:


> Thank you!  I'll follow your advise the next time I fry and let you know how it turned out!





senior chef said:


> Certainly, I would be ok with people asking advise.
> 
> RE: breading that STICKS.
> 1st, use paper towels to dry the meat.
> ...


@senior chef, Here's an update on my last attempt on breaded pork chops:  I followed the directions you gave, and also rested the chops on a wire rack before plating them.  They looked beautiful, but as soon as I cut into one, the breading started falling off as usual.   But at least the breading didn't fall off in the pan this time.  I'm making progress!


----------



## Betty Boop (Apr 14, 2022)

I am not exactly a serious cook, but I do enjoy cooking. I now just cook for myself and that is a lot more difficult preparing a meal. I do find I have a lot of leftovers.


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 14, 2022)

Betty,, try freezing  the leftovers.
That way you can think I'm hungry for such & such,, them remember you have that  already in the freezer.


----------



## mrstime (Apr 14, 2022)

Lee said:


> Guess I am the type of cook/baker that likes recipes that do not require exotic ingredients that you pay extra $$$ and then never use again or they go bad. I consider myself good, not excellent in the kitchen. I'll give myself a 7 out of 10
> 
> Ricardo is one chef I like to follow. Most stuff I have in the pantry. The one from New York, Ina something or other I pass over.
> 
> But I will keep an eye on this thread


Taste Of Home usually has recipes with ingredients that are in the pantry.


----------



## senior chef (Apr 17, 2022)

caroln said:


> @senior chef, Here's an update on my last attempt on breaded pork chops:  I followed the directions you gave, and also rested the chops on a wire rack before plating them.  They looked beautiful, but as soon as I cut into one, the breading started falling off as usual.   But at least the breading didn't fall off in the pan this time.  I'm making progress!


Are you pressing the bread crumbs FIRMLY into the pork chops?  If that does not work for you, try POUNDING the bread crumbs into the pork chops with a kitchen mallet. No mallet ? Use a rolling pin. Also, try drying the egg white for awhile AFTER you have dipped/kneaded the egg white into the pork. ONLY THEN, pound the bread crumbs in.


----------



## caroln (Apr 18, 2022)

senior chef said:


> Are you pressing the bread crumbs FIRMLY into the pork chops?  If that does not work for you, try POUNDING the bread crumbs into the pork chops with a kitchen mallet. No mallet ? Use a rolling pin. Also, try drying the egg white for awhile AFTER you have dipped/kneaded the egg white into the pork. ONLY THEN, pound the bread crumbs in.


I _thought_ I pressed firmly, but not as vigorously as that! I'll try, try, again. Thank you, Chef.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 18, 2022)

senior chef said:


> I used to do a lot of baking, especially breads,  but now that I have no one to cook for, I've cut waaay back.
> These days , I still do a nice crusty Italian bread. Occasionally,  a few baguettes. But , as you know, making baguettes at home is a tad tricky because a good baguette requires a steam injected oven.


Here’s an incredibly simple bread recipe that I make anytime we have soup.
3 cups bread flour
1 tablespoon yeast
1 tablespoon salt (or to taste)
Approx 2 cups very hot (not boiling) water

Mix dry ingredients. Add water until the
Mixture is sloppy, not stiff at all. Cover with plastic wrap and a towel. Let it rise for 5 hours

Transfer to a small iron pot that has a well fitting lid. It should just flop out of the bowl…not exactly pour, but it needs little to no help to transfer.

Sprinkle liberally with everything bagel seasoning. Cover with lid and bake 30 minutes in 450 degree oven. Remove lid and bake for an additional 15 minutes.

Cool on wire rack.

I use a Lodge 8” diameter iron pot, not a frypan it’s too shallow

you can add various herbs to make an herb bread. Omit the everything and sprinkle the herbs on top instead. My favorite is the original version.

Here’s a pic showing the pan and bread.


----------

